# How many years experience have we got put together?



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

Trophywench suggested add up our collective years of experience with diabetes  So, as of today, how many years since you (or your partner, child) were diagnosed?

I'll own up to a meagre 6 (nearly 7!) 

*Total Years = 6*


----------



## MacG3 (Apr 1, 2015)

Almost a year for me, I feel inadequate now


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

MacG3 said:


> Almost a year for me, I feel inadequate now



We all start somewhere! 

*Total Years = 7*


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll add in the years for AJLang (44), Trophywench (43), Annette (38) and EDUAD (25)  That makes:

*Total Years = 157*


----------



## Flower (Apr 1, 2015)

I've done 37 years.


----------



## Robin (Apr 1, 2015)

impressive total so far! I can only add 8.


----------



## casey (Apr 1, 2015)

Only 5 for me.


----------



## Riri (Apr 1, 2015)

17 for me ... to date. (Hoping for another few of those!!)


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 1, 2015)

1.4 for me,........... OK, forget the 0.4.  ;o)


----------



## Monica (Apr 1, 2015)

8 years (and  21 days) for us


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 1, 2015)

50 years on Sunday for me


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

Crikey! So far we have:

*Total Years = 283*


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 1, 2015)

17 here. I should probably start telling my diabetes it's old enough to look after itself now and it should think about leaving and getting a job!


----------



## gabriele (Apr 1, 2015)

26 years for me  but the last 2 years under control , finally !!!


----------



## Redkite (Apr 1, 2015)

DeusXM said:


> 17 here. I should probably start telling my diabetes it's old enough to look after itself now and it should think about leaving and getting a job!



Ha ha, love it! 

Nearly 10 years for us (although it feels more like 100 ).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 1, 2015)

This is going to be an amazing number!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 1, 2015)

19 years for me.


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 1, 2015)

Twenty-eight years for me.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 1, 2015)

Just 3 for me!


----------



## Bloden (Apr 1, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> 50 years on Sunday for me



Felt like saying congrats, but...will you be celebrating Sue? 
Congrats on looking after yourself so well. That's more like it.

7 years 9 months. Gawd, how time flies - 'bout time I got my act together!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

So far we have:

*Total Years = 393*


----------



## Bloden (Apr 1, 2015)

Bloden said:


> 7 years 9 months. Gawd, how time flies - 'bout time I got my act together!



D'oh. It's 6 years, 9 months for me - so that's a grand total of 393.
Guess why I teach English, not maths!
Sorry!!!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 1, 2015)

11 years for me, got for my 50 birthday!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

grovesy said:


> 11 years for me, got for my 50 birthday!



Ah! I was 49, going on 50! 

*Total Years = 404*


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2015)

48 plus yrs for me


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry make that 49 yrs


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Sorry make that 49 yrs



That makes:

*Total Years = 453*


----------



## happydog (Apr 1, 2015)

2.5 for this happy dog   Feels like a lot longer!


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 1, 2015)

2.5 for us

(my mum nearly 48, but I guess that doesn't count, I've been aware of what D is for most of my life but only had to manage it myself since daughter was dx)


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2015)

I like 100 nos so see if we can make the 500


----------



## Cleo (Apr 1, 2015)

20 years for me


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

Just the one for me, feels more like 10 though


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

Now up to...

*Total Years = 479*


----------



## stephknits (Apr 1, 2015)

Only one and a half for me


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 1, 2015)

Add in 10 years for me..


John.


----------



## curlygirl (Apr 1, 2015)

14 years can be added on to the total for me.
Curlygirl


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

Brings us up to...

*Total Years = 504*


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2015)

Over 500 !


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 1, 2015)

About 11 years for me


----------



## Highlander (Apr 1, 2015)

For me it is 16 years this year and for herself it is 15 years = TOTAL 31 years


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2015)

And we are up to...

*Total Years = 536*


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> And we are up to...
> 
> *Total Years = 536*



Wow that's going to be a lot of candles on that cup cake


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 2, 2015)

14 years so far, will be 15 in June.


----------



## Barb (Apr 2, 2015)

37 years. Can I have a cake?


----------



## jusme (Apr 2, 2015)

51 years for me.

jusme


----------



## John D M (Apr 2, 2015)

1yr 4 mnths


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2015)

Now a grand total of...

*Total Years = 639*


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2015)

Is there that many candles in the world ?


----------



## Bloden (Apr 2, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Is there that many candles in the world ?



We'd need a wind tunnel to blow them all out!


----------



## newbs (Apr 2, 2015)

13 years since I was diagnosed.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 2, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Is there that many candles in the world ?





Bloden said:


> We'd need a wind tunnel to blow them all out!



Or someone on Metfartin.  Trouble is, that would probably cause a huge explosion and fireball...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2015)

newbs said:


> 13 years since I was diagnosed.



That brings us up to:

*Total Years = 652*


----------



## Bloden (Apr 2, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> Or someone on Metfartin.  Trouble is, that would probably cause a huge explosion and fireball...



Tee hee. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2015)

Met who ?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 2, 2015)

See?  And we're nowhere near finished yet, as I mentioned - Karen must have clocked up quite a few, she was only a kiddy when diagnosed!


----------



## Aoife (Apr 3, 2015)

you can add another 11 from me


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2015)

Aoife said:


> you can add another 11 from me



That makes us up to:

*Total Years = 663*


----------



## m1dnc (Apr 3, 2015)

And 20 from me


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2015)

m1dnc said:


> And 20 from me



I feel like a neophyte! 

*Total Years = 683*


----------



## Mark T (Apr 3, 2015)

I can add another 4 years 

Although, if my father was a member he could add another 30 years!


----------



## AndyS (Apr 3, 2015)

13 years from me


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2015)

AndyS said:


> 13 years from me



Good to hear from you Andy  That brings us up to a nice round...

*Total Years = 700*


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 3, 2015)

I can add 56 years to that.


----------



## katie (Apr 3, 2015)

11 years, whoop.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2015)

Maryanne29 said:


> I can add 56 years to that.





katie said:


> 11 years, whoop.



Crikey!    

*Total Years = 767*


----------



## spiritfree (Apr 3, 2015)

10 years for me.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm still giggling.  We did this ages ago on t'other diabetes-support.  Results were similar!

Probably between the two of us, once you've discounted the dual memberships, we must have at least 1500 person-years experience.

You WOULD think that drugs companies, medical researchers and yes - even Diabetes UK - would take one helluva lot more notice of us and what we think, wouldn't you?

Why aren't they then - when they have a FREE and WILLING resource at their fingertips?


----------



## Jon (Apr 4, 2015)

14 years for me.Feels like forever.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> 10 years for me.





Jon said:


> 14 years for me.Feels like forever.



Brings us up to:

*Total Years = 791*


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Brings us up to:
> 
> *Total Years = 791*



The management will have to stretch to two cup cakes


----------



## heasandford (Apr 5, 2015)

15 years round about this week!

has anyone drawn a graph yet???? (sorry, data you know, it's what has worked for me!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2015)

heasandford said:


> 15 years round about this week!
> 
> has anyone drawn a graph yet???? (sorry, data you know, it's what has worked for me!)



What would the graph show?

*Total Years = 806*


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2015)

A lot of experience combined & some tales to tell  806 years


----------



## heasandford (Apr 6, 2015)

Northerner said:


> What would the graph show?



Um, how many there are with a lot of years and how many with a few, plus the mean - I know, what does it matter really! I spend too much time trying to find patterns that aren't there - oh yes, that's diabetes!!


----------



## Barbie1 (Apr 7, 2015)

47 years for me


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2015)

Barbie1 said:


> 47 years for me



Hi Barbie! Hope you are well 

This gives us a total of:

*Total Years = 853*


----------



## Michael12420 (Apr 7, 2015)

16 years for me - I think - found an old medical document that says 1999 but I may be wrong in thinking that it was.  Memory ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2015)

Michael12420 said:


> 16 years for me - I think - found an old medical document that says 1999 but I may be wrong in thinking that it was.  Memory ain't what it used to be.



Brings us up to:

*Total Years = 869*


----------



## Michael12420 (Apr 7, 2015)

869 - strange that - that's how old I feel this morning!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 7, 2015)

Michael12420 said:


> 869 - strange that - that's how old I feel this morning!



Wow you don't look a day over 868


----------



## pippaandben (Apr 7, 2015)

If you wait a month it will be 4 years exactly! What a journey and still learning!!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2015)

pippaandben said:


> If you wait a month it will be 4 years exactly! What a journey and still learning!!



You do learn every day don't you


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2015)

pippaandben said:


> If you wait a month it will be 4 years exactly! What a journey and still learning!!



I'll round it up! 

*Total Years = 873*


----------



## PhilT (Apr 8, 2015)

Just over 11 yrs for me.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2015)

PhilT said:


> Just over 11 yrs for me.



Edging towards 1,000! 

*Total Years = 884*


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2015)

6 years for me


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2015)

Steff said:


> 6 years for me



Seems like only yesterday since you joined Steff!  Brings it to:

*Total Years = 890*


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Edging towards 1,000!
> 
> *Total Years = 884*



Is it party time when we get to 1000   Feel the need !


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 8, 2015)

Come on. We can make it to a millennia.


----------



## MichaelB (Apr 8, 2015)

13 years for me


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2015)

MichaelB said:


> 13 years for me



*Total Years = 897*


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2015)

Laura get your name down  Pls


----------



## banjo (Apr 9, 2015)

does 0.416 recurring even count?


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2015)

Has everyone filled in ? Not far off 1000


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 7, 2015)

I've got 26 years and hubby also T1 has 36 years, so between us 62 years


----------



## MCH (May 7, 2015)

Although I don't post often, I can add another 41 years (in June) to the total.


----------



## robert@fm (May 7, 2015)

By my reckoning, the last two posts make the total exactly 1000.


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> By my reckoning, the last two posts make the total exactly 1000.



Spot on Robert! 

*Total Years = 1000!*


----------



## Redkite (May 8, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Spot on Robert!
> 
> *Total Years = 1000!*



A whole millennia of experience right here on this forum!


----------



## HOBIE (May 9, 2015)

A long time !  Too ALL -  "WELL DONE "  It can be a pain in the ---- at times but keep at it


----------

